# Word of the Day:  Quintessential



## Ruthanne (Oct 17, 2020)

representing the most perfect or typical example of a quality or class.
"he was the quintessential tough guy—strong, silent, and self-contained"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

I, by all accounts, was a quintessential old-fashioned mother when my children were young and growing.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Milk and Cream are quintessential ingredients in Butter


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

And let's not forget about the essentials for quints.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

My little dog is the quintessentially spoiled dog but whose isn't?


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 19, 2020)

Hubby & I spend a most quintessntial day traveling  PA back roads,, enjoying the colorful leaves.

Roads less traveled  by people & it seemed by wildlife also.
Saw more deer in yards than in forests.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I spend a most quintessntial day traveling  PA back roads,, enjoying the colorful leaves.
> 
> Roads less traveled  by people & it seemed by wildlife also.
> Saw more deer in yards than in forests.


It really is such a beautiful time of the year.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

An Arrest is the Quintessential Siezure.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 14, 2021)




----------

